# Descent of Angels...



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

My copy arrived today. Reviews shortly!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Must.... not ....spoiler......it ...for ...you...


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

So far it's good. I really know diddley about the DA, so it's interesting as hell so far. Contemplating a new DA force!


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

the dark angels rule, they have some really cool fluff. cant wait to read decent. angels of darkness was ok, gavin should stay to the IG thou. hope they keep it up the stories is one of the reasons i still give GW so much of my money.


----------

